# Pinarello F8 Wiggo Tribute



## etil_etanoat (Apr 28, 2015)

Finally finally got it today! Yahooooo!!!

A few bumps along the build process (eebrakes is not compatible with my F8 frame due to the short clearance from the rear brake mount to the seat stay) but they are behind me now! :thumbsup:

*Bike specifications:*
*Frame: *Pinarello Dogma F8 Wiggo Tribute size 470
*Stem:* ENVE carbon 100mm
*Bar:* ENVE SES Aero bar 42mm
*Bar wrap:* Lizards Skin DSP 2.5mm dual color (black & white)
*Group set: *Shimano Dura-Ace Di2
*Bottom bracket:* Ceramic Speed ITA thread, coated
*Brake:* Shimano Dura-Ace
*Cables: *Jagwire Road Elite Link Brake
*Crank:* Shimano Dura-Ace 52/36 170mm
*Cassette:* Shimano Dura-Ace 12-25
*Chain:* Shimano Dura-Ace
*Saddle: *S-Works Toupe 143mm white
*Pedals: *Look Keo Blade 2 Ti
*Wheel set: *ENVE SES 4.5 clincher with Chris King ceramic hubs
*Tires: *Continental GP4000S II (25C front, 23C rear with latex tubes)
*Computer: *Garmin Edge 1000 (pending delivery)
*Computer mount:* ENVE
*Powermeter:* Stage left crank arm
*Bottle Cage:* ENVE (pending installation)

Here comes the photo galley! 


I have to say the bike looks much better in person compare to the photo! 










ENVE cockpit. The Aero bar flair matches the Dura-Ace Di2 lever flair nicely. There is no space on the bar clamping area for any other 3rd party Garmin mount except for the ENVE mount.










Jagwire link brake cable housing is nice and clean. Although I have no luck with the eebrakes but the Dura-Ace brakes look nice as well! :thumbsup: 










Chris King R45C hub makes some unique angry bee sound! Garmin speed censor is attached to the rear hub.










Tested and trusted Sworks Toupe saddle. The SKY sticker on the seat post can be changed to gold if needed. The red tape is used by my fitter to identify my seat height, will be remove shortly.










K-Edge chain catcher, STAGE power meter, Look Keo Blade 2 Ti paddle.










Motivations on the top tube!  The 25C tire on the front and 23C tire on the rear match the ENVE 4.5 rim width nicely and minimize tire overhang.










Another look at ENVE cockpit. Tried fitting the Garmin Edge 1000 to the ENVE mount, it fits tightly and leaves no space between the Garmin and the stem face plate. I guess it is a good thing as I recall SKY team actually requested K-Edge to come up with an "aero" version of their Garmin mount to place the Garmin close to the stem to improve aerodynamics.










I like the look of the dual color bar tape came out to be.










Top view  










Pending items: Garmin Edge 1000 (should arrived next week), ENVE bottle cages (just came in today, will get it installed later)


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

etil_etanoat said:


> Finally finally got it today! Yahooooo!!!
> 
> A few bumps along the build process (eebrakes is not compatible with my F8 frame due to the short clearance from the rear brake mount to the seat stay) but they are behind me now! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



You don't need a speed sensor with a stages pm


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 7, 2011)

antihero77 said:


> You don't need a speed sensor with a stages pm


I think you mean cadence sensor.


----------



## etil_etanoat (Apr 28, 2015)

antihero77 said:


> You don't need a speed sensor with a stages pm


Speed sensor is still needed with Stages pm. Stages only gets you the power and cadence. The GSP on Garmin Edge could give you the speed but I prefer a dedicated speed sensor.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice work.

Your tires are on backwards. The larger one would go on the back. Both should be 23's though if you want to stick with as designed. Yes, I know. The front is wider. I own the same hoops.


----------



## etil_etanoat (Apr 28, 2015)

MMsRepBike said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Your tires are on backwards. The larger one would go on the back. Both should be 23's though if you want to stick with as designed. Yes, I know. The front is wider. I own the same hoops.


Just wondering what would be a wider rim benefit is if it is without a wider tire? Understood that ENVE testing is done with 23C tire on both front and rear. My thought process is relatively simple, I just match the tire to the rim width, that's all.


----------

